# Was sagt ihr zu den Tempolimit und Abgsanormen?



## maxi (3 Februar 2007)

Reg mich grad beim Zeitugslesen wegen den Schmarrn sehr auf.
Ich finde es langsam einen Witz wie immer auf uns herumgetrampelt wird.
Allein die hohlekraftwerke in Deutschland blasen noch mehr dreck raus als 300 Mio Autos und werden wegen den super tollen Atomaustieg gerade im Moment 3 weitere viel viel grässere Kohlekraftanlagen für unser teuer Steuergeld gebaut.
Klar muss jeder einzelne von uns seiner Umwelt öglichst wenig zur Last fallen und seienn Teil dazu beitragen. 
Aber die Politik dahinter ist eifnach falsch und nicht mehr verständlich.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> den super tollen Atomaustieg gerade im Moment



Tja, die Deutschen wollen ihre ("relativ" sicheren und modernen) AKW abschalten, während in Russland "neue" vom Typ "Tschernobyl" gebaut werden.

Als ob die Strahlung an den Landesgrenzen haltmachen würde.

Das die Määärkel den grünenschwachsinn (Atomausstieg) mitmacht, ist mir ein Rätsel.

.


----------



## maxi (3 Februar 2007)

Mannchmal glaube ich das so manche in der Politik nur Dumm sin können oder Betrüger sind. Entweder sie glauben naiv das was sie sagen und tun. Dann sind Diese einfach Dumm; Oder Sie wissen es, sagen udn tun aber etwas anderes. Dann sind es betrüger.
Seit über 10 Jahren hat keine Partei demokratische Staatsmänner/Frauen sondern nur noch Politiker. 

Macht es eigentlich überhaupt Sinn das ich mich gerade, gerade wegen den Lügen zur Umweltbelastungen etc. drüber Aufreg?


----------



## Raydien (3 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...Moment 3 weitere viel viel grässere Kohlekraftanlagen für unser teuer Steuergeld gebaut....


 

Gut das wir schonmal die Kohle ab 2018 (oder jetzt 2012) nicht mehr bezahlen.

mal im ernst, man muss sich bewußt sein das wir mit diesen alternativen Zeugs in Deutschland keine Energie produzieren können. 
A= viel zu wenig für unser Bedarf
B= Energie muss auch vorgehalten werden (Windstille, Sonnenfinsternis blup) 

Das heißt, wir brauchen Atomkraft! Um umweltbewußt leben zu können.

Wechseln können wir erst wenn wir richtige Alternativen gefunden haben. siehe "Fusion-energie"


jedenfalls haben die Ammis schonmal ne Bombe entwickelt das uns son Zeug in der Atmosphäre reindampft das das Licht uns wegnimmt somit die Erde nimma Wärmer wird, oder ein paar milliarden Plastikscheiben im orbit reinpustet das das Licht reflektiert.

Wilkommen bei  Highlander 2



Ich denke mal das ist alles nur mal wieder ein großes Wählerfangen, ohne zuzugeben das A nicht realiesierbar ist.


Für ein Tempolimit bin ich schon, allerdings bei 250 kmH.
Wiederum andere Nationen drehen das Tempolimit schon hoch (siehe Frankreich).

Gruß

Ray


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> Wechseln können wir erst wenn wir richtige Alternativen gefunden haben. siehe "Fusion-energie"
> 
> Ray



Ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie damals vor ca. 10 Jahren der erste Laborreaktor die erste Fusion zu stande brachte.

Aber was sit zwischenzeitlich daraus geworden ?

Garnichts !

Auch in 50 Jahren wird es keine solchen Reaktoren zur Energiegewinnúng geben...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich überhaupt Sinn das ich mich gerade, gerade wegen den Lügen zur Umweltbelastungen etc. drüber Aufreg?



Nein.

Mach aber bei den nächsten Wahlen dein Kreuz an einer anderen Stelle.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2007)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt oute: 
Wenn in die Entwicklung von Alternativen soviel Geld gesteckt worden wäre wie in die Entwicklung der AKWs, dann wären wir in diesem Bereich heute wesentlich weiter. Auch die sicheren AKWs: laut Statistik passiert nur alle 100000 Jahre ein Unfall. Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht. Desweiteren weiss ich nicht (bzw. bezweifle), ob beim Atomstrom eine Vollkostenkalkulation durchgeführt wird, also einschließlich Transport, Endlagerung etc. 
Sicher ist momentan mit alternativen Energien keine Komplettversorgung zu erzielen. Aber wir haben einen Anfang gemacht. Und speziell die Windkraft sichert so nebenbei auch einige Arbeitsplätze. 
Es gibt neben Wind und Sonne noch weitere Alternativenergien. Und hier gibt es noch einiges zu forschen und entwickeln um die Effizienz zu steigern. Nur weil wir momentan noch nicht soweit sind, brauchen wir deshalb nicht aufhören. Oder wer fährt noch ein Auto von vor zwanzig Jahren? Mit dem Schadstoffausstoß und den Verbrauch und der Sicherheit und dem Komfort?


----------



## Kai (3 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie damals vor ca. 10 Jahren der erste Laborreaktor die erste Fusion zu stande brachte.
> 
> Aber was sit zwischenzeitlich daraus geworden ?
> 
> ...


 
Zumindest soll der Fusionsreaktor Iter nun tatsächlich gebaut werden.

Kernfusion-Studie - Nutzung des Sonnenfeuers wäre sicher

Fusionsreaktor Iter - 10 Milliarden Euro für das teuerste Experiment auf Erden

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tobi P. (3 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Aber was sit zwischenzeitlich daraus geworden ?




Naja, aus einem schnellen Brüter mit Baukosten von insgesamt 3,5 Milliarden Euro wurde eine Tagungsstätte mit angeschlossenem Freizeitpark  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (3 Februar 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Zumindest soll der Fusionsreaktor Iter nun tatsächlich gebaut werden.
> 
> Kernfusion-Studie - Nutzung des Sonnenfeuers wäre sicher
> 
> ...


 
Der ist schon in Bau in Südfrankreich, der Schwager eines Arbeitskollegen arbeitet dort, und soll etwa 2016 in Betrieb gehen.
In Garching tüftelnd ie gerade schon an weiteren Methoden zur Fusion.
Währe schön wenn bal detwas brauchbares da währe.


@Raydien: Das Problem ist ja nicht die Energiegewinnung oder das Sytsem der Gewinnung. Sondern die Materielien die für diese Anlagen verwedet werden. In Solaranlagen wir sehr viel Alu in die Halterung verbaut. Alu ist teuer und aufwendig herzustellen. Gezeitenkraftwerke werden imemr mehr gigantische Betonklötze die einen ganzen Küstensteifen zumauern.

Habe da eh mal eine blöde Frage. Warum werden auf dem Meer Windgeneratoren aufgestllt wenn darunter im Wasser sehr hohe Strömungen herrschen. Warum nicht einfach den Generator auf den Meeresgrund?

Zutrück zum Thema.
Die Politiker wissen doch das der Grssteil der Bevölkerung intelligenter sind und auch besser ausgebildet als Sie.
Meinen die wirklich das die uns andauernd für blöd verkaufen können?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Der ist schon in Bau in Südfrankreich, der Schwager eines Arbeitskollegen arbeitet dort, und soll etwa 2016 in Betrieb gehen.




Junge, du kennst Leute...

Der Bau dort ist aber IMHO ein weiterer Versuchsreaktor und dient nicht der kommerziellen Energiegewinnung (wenn er überhaupt jemals fertig wird...)


----------



## Tobi P. (3 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Die Politiker wissen doch das der Grssteil der Bevölkerung intelligenter sind und auch besser ausgebildet als Sie.
> Meinen die wirklich das die uns andauernd für blöd verkaufen können?



Ja. Weil wir ein Volk von Schwätzern sind, die nicht den Mut haben, geschlossen gegen diese Brut vorzugehen. Falls jemand Interesse an der Bildung einer terroristischen Vereinigung zur Ausrottung von Idioten in der Politik hat - ich bin dabei :twisted:

Gruß, Osama bin Tobi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Ja. Weil wir ein Volk von Schwätzern sind, die nicht den Mut haben, geschlossen gegen diese Brut vorzugehen. Falls jemand Interesse an der Bildung einer terroristischen Vereinigung zur Ausrottung von Idioten in der Politik hat - ich bin dabei :twisted:
> 
> Gruß, Osama bin Tobi



Der Klar hat doch jetzt erst seine Ideale verraten...


----------



## nade (4 Februar 2007)

Tempolimit wird die Öllobby und Autoindustrie eh ablehnen, weil was sollten sonst 600PS in einem Auto bringen?
Klimaerwärmung währe z.B. auch mal ein Blick richtung China... 
Der Bildzeitung 1/10tel des geschriebenen geglaubt reicht schon.
Vorteil vom Tempolimit währe allerdings das mit weniger Leistung höhere Beschleunigungen möglich währen, bei natürlich höheren Verkaufspreisen, weil mehr Drehmoment auch beherrschbar bleiben müßte durch Elektronik und höherer Festigkeit.
Der Fortschritt ist unter Kohl/Schröder und Merkel eh immer am Schlafen gehalten worden, warum sollte Bush nun sonst auf einmal nach über 10 Jahren dagegen schießen auf einmal die Kioto-Protokolle einhalten wollen?
Ist wiedereinmal die selbe Spielerei wie in den 80ger Jahren dem G-Kat... für die USA waren Exporte mit Kat machbar aber im Lande gings nicht...angeblich....Rußpartikelfilter seit 3 Jahren? oder so im Gespräch... andere Länder/Marken verbauen sie und in deutschen Autos gehts nicht bzw werden keine eingebaut... jetzt sind rechnerisch die Umrüstungskosten höher als der Vorteil durch staatliche Zuschüsse.
Also abwarten und Kaffe trinken wird eh nicht alles so heiß gegessen wie gekocht.


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2007)

Mir ist da etwas aufgefallen.
Wie wird den der Austoss der Marken berechnet?
Warum haben gerade die Marken die sehr viele kleine Fahrzeuge haben so niedrige Werte.
Audi, Mercedes und BMW stellen ja nur wenig Kleinwagen her.

Kann es sein das da einfach ein Mittelwert genommen wird?


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Habe da eh mal eine blöde Frage. Warum werden auf dem Meer Windgeneratoren aufgestllt wenn darunter im Wasser sehr hohe Strömungen herrschen. Warum nicht einfach den Generator auf den Meeresgrund?


Ganz einfach:
- Strömung ist an diesen Stellen nicht so stetig wie Wind
- Wartungskosten sind wesentlich höher (Stichwort: Salzwasser + UNTERwasser)

Gerade der letzte Punkt verhindert die flächendeckende Einführung solch gearteter Kraftwerke. Zumal wieder die Umweltverbände sich um die Fische  und sonstige Meereswelt sorgen machen. Zudem sind Gebiete mit hoher und stetiger Strömung  entweder in eher tieferen Meeresregionen zu finden und diese liegen wiederum weiter weg von der Küste. An unserer Hochschule lief mal nen Vortrag allgemein über das Thema alternative Energien. Man hat Wirtschaftlichkeitsuntersuchungen gemacht und u.A. herausgefunden, dass einzig die Südküste Großbritanniens für eine wirtschaftliche Realisierung in Europa geeignet wäre.

Zum Thema Auto- und Öllobby:
Klar will niemand ein Tempolimit, weil dann
a) weniger Sprit verbraucht
b) (aktuelle) deutsche Autos kaum noch eine Berechtigung hätten 

Ich bin für ein Tempolimit und für eine Einführung von CO2-Grenzen für Autos.
Dann *müssten* die deutschen Autobauer sich endlich mal Gedanken über neue Technologien machen. Aber solange die mit den Technologien von vor 10 Jahren noch kräftig Gewinne machen können, haben die natürlich kein Interesse dran und das wird , wenn man's mal aus anderer Sichtweise betrachtet, auf Dauer Arbeitsplätze kosten!
Wenn auf Grund von hohen Spritpreisen und Tempolimit bald kaum noch jemand Spritschleudern fahren will, Mercedes, BMW und Co. aber keine guten Alternativen anzubieten haben (weil sie nur Blödsinn produziert haben), werden Arbeitsplätze wegfallen (Stichwort: Gesundsanierung), was im Endeffekt auch alle deutschen Zulieferfirmen betreffen wird.

Die deutsche Autoindustrie war immer bekannt für innovative Ideen und Technolgie-Vorreiterschaft. Aber in den letzten Jahren sehe ich davon nichts weiter. Wer braucht die ganzen Fahrassistenz-Schnickschnacks, wenn die Kiste dafür 12 Liter/100 km verballert? Ist das etwa zukunftsweisend ?
Doch solange die Herrn der Vorstände weiterhin ihre Millionen kassieren, und das allein durch die kaufkräftige Kundschaft (die sich Spritschleudern leisten können), wird Deutschlands Autoindustire Schritt für Schritt technologisch ins Hintertreffen geraden!e
... und das kostet dann konkrete Arbeitsplätze... eine CO2-Begrenzung jedenfalls defintiv nicht!!!

... So, das war mein Standpunkt.

P.S.: Ich liebe große, schnelle, komfortabel Autos. Aber für die Zukunft kann es nicht so weitergehen!


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> wenn die Kiste dafür 12 Liter/100 km verballert?


Geht doch noch...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Geht doch noch...




Mein Leo hat über 40 Liter verbraucht.
Bei 60 km/h.

Auf jeden Kilometer.


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mein Leo hat über 40 Liter verbraucht.
> Bei 60 km/h.
> 
> Auf jeden Kilometer.


Packt 'en M5 auch im Stau. :twisted:


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Wie wär's mit Rußpartikelfilter für Panzer ? Dann hinterließen sie keine verräterischen Spuren mehr im Schnee


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Rußpartikelfilter für Panzer ? Dann hinterließen sie keine verräterischen Spuren mehr im Schnee


Oder gleich auf Erdgas umrüsten!?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Packt 'en M5 auch im Stau. :twisted:



Sicher ?

Hat den M5 auch nen 1500 Liter Tank ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Rußpartikelfilter für Panzer ? Dann hinterließen sie keine verräterischen Spuren mehr im Schnee



:s18: :s18: 

Dann wird der nächste Ostfeldzug doch noch ein Erfolg !


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sicher ?
> 
> Hat den M5 auch nen 1500 Liter Tank ?


Leider nicht, hab dein "auf jeden Kilometer" überlesen!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

Nochmal was Grundsätzliches zum Thema:

Ich glaube nciht, dass die Umweltverschmutzung gründsätzlich der Verursacher des "Klimawandels" ist.

Ein Auf- und Ab der Temperaturen hat es schon seit Millionen von jahren immer gegeben.

Sicher wirkt der Mensch beschleunigend darauf ein, aber ob das Klima sich in den nächsten 100 Jahren wandelt oder ohne Mensch dazu 200 Jahre gebraucht hätte, macht keinen allzugroßen Unterschied (für die Erde).

Ein großer Vulkanausbruch z.B. bringt mehr Einfluss auf unser Klima, als 10 Jahre lang alle 200 - PS Autos.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Du hast sicher Recht, aber genau so ist zB die Argumentation der USA. 
Der MEnsch sollte schon seinen eigenen Beitrag leisten, um die natürlichen Klimaschwankungen nicht zu beschleunigen. Denn in den nächsten Jahrzehnten werden, wenn der jetzige Kurs beibehalten wird, die AUswrikungen zigmal stärker sein, als natürliche Ursachen dies in der Zeit je erreichen können.


----------



## dpd80 (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nochmal was Grundsätzliches zum Thema:
> 
> Ich glaube nciht, dass die Umweltverschmutzung gründsätzlich der Verursacher des "Klimawandels" ist.
> 
> ...


 

Oh, guten Tag Herr Bush. Schön, das sie auch da sind.


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

Wählt ihr eigentlich alle grün? :twisted:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wählt ihr eigentlich alle grün? :twisted:


Es gibt auch außerhalb der Grünen Leute, die sich um die Zukunft und die der Kinder Gedanken machen. Oder wolltest du hier ein Schubladenspiel eröffnen?
Wie sagte Otto schon in "Der Außerfriesische": Wir haben die Welt von unseren Kindern nur geliehen, aber von zurückgeben hat keiner was gesagt.


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2007)

Aber wäre es dann nicht richtiger den politischen Druck auf die USA, China zu erhöhen,
weil die könnten mit verhältnismäßig geringen Aufwand sehr viel erreichen.
Während hingegen wir nur mit relativ hohen Aufwand, relativ wenig erreichen.

Auch was es im Automobilsektor momentan an Alternativen gibt sind meiner Meinung nach keine.
Der Hybridantrieb, OK die Effizienzsteigerung eines Systems, keine grundsätzliche Änderung.
Wasserstoff, verbrennt bzw. Oxidiert im Auto dann einfach zu Wasser -> Super!,
aber wo bitte kommen die Mengen an Wasserstoff her die man benötigt?
Erdgas, OK besser als Erdöl, aber letzlich auch ein endlicher fossiler Brennstoff.

Gibts derzeit noch mehr Alternativen im Automobilsektor?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Ich wähle sicherlich nicht grün... ich bin für "logische" Politik

Ich sehe aber eine gaaaanz froße Chance für die Industriezweige für umweltfreundliche Innovationen. Hier liegt für die kommenden Jahrzehnte der Schlüssel zum Erfolgt. Leider muss man die (Auto)Industrie hierzu zwingen, da es in allererster Linie natürlich irgendwo Geld kostet. Dies sollte sich aber durch spätere Technologieführerschaft rentieren.
... werden gewisse "Druckmittel" jedoch weiterhin verhindert, wird daraus wohl nichts... ich werde dann wohl wegen der fehlenden Arbeitsplätze bald auswandern müssen 

Eine popelig kleine Firma im Osten ("Coren") hat einen neuen Biotreibstoff entwickelt... aus Abfall Sprit mache! Da steckte kein riesen Kapital eines Großkonzerns dahinter... und... wer hat sich dort nun "eingekauft" ? => VW

..übrigens... dass eine frühere Umweltministerin sich gegen CO2-Begrenzungen ausspricht... da zahlt wohl jemand für


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Eine popelig kleine Firma im Osten ("Coren") hat einen neuen Biotreibstoff entwickelt... aus Abfall Sprit mache! Da steckte kein riesen Kapital eines Großkonzerns dahinter... und... wer hat sich dort nun "eingekauft" ? => VW


Für die Schublade oder zur Weiterentwicklung :?:


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Solange kein Öl-Multi VW kauft, denke ich, wird das ganze weiterentwickelt werden.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Solange kein Öl-Multi VW kauft, denke ich, wird das ganze weiterentwickelt werden.




Hmmm..

Solange die Ihre Motoren verkaufen können, warum sollten die Milliarden investieren, um ein neues Konzept zu entwickeln ?

Häufig wird übersehen, wie preisgünstig und zuverlässig die Otto - Motore sind.
Da was zu ändern, das werden die Automobilkonzerne nicht ohne Not tun.

Na, mal schaun.

P.S. die Öl- Multis und globale Großkonzerne stecken doch eh alle unter einer Decke !


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hmmm..
> 
> Solange die Ihre Motoren verkaufen können, warum sollten die Milliarden investieren, um ein neues Konzept zu entwickeln ?
> 
> ...


Franz Alt berichtete auch, dass viele Konzepte (z.B. Stichwort 3-Liter-Autos) in den Schubladen der Konzerne verrotten. Warum sollte jetzt ein anderes Handeln angesagt sein?


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> (z.B. Stichwort 3-Liter-Autos)


Wieso das? BMW hat gleich 4 Dreilitermotoren:
- 3,0 Liter Diesel
- 3,0 Liter Benziner
- beide nochmal mit Twin Turbo
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
Jaja, ich weiß was gemeint ist.  Aber haben diese 3 Liter Lupos tatsächlich nur 3 Liter gebraucht?


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Zitat von *trinitaucher*
> 
> 
> _Solange kein Öl-Multi VW kauft, denke ich, wird das ganze weiterentwickelt werden._
> ...


Coren hat ja nur einen neuen Treibstoff entwickelt, der auch in normalen Diesel-Aggregaten läuft. Daher ändert sich für die Motoren ja nix.


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wer braucht die ganzen Fahrassistenz-Schnickschnacks,


 
Ich finde sie sehr klasse und habe die schon getestet.
Xdrive 
Adaptive Drive
Rückfahrkammera
Active Steering
Dynamic Drive
HUD
Nightvision

Vor allem Xdrive beim X5 und die Acrive Steering beim M6 ist absolut genial. Die Fahrsicherheit und der Fahrkomfort steigt dadurch wirklich enorm. Hud und Nightvision ist auch sehr genial, Muss nicht auf den Instrumenten rumblicken udn sehe nachts was sich vor dem Fahrzeug abspielt. Durch das passive Infratotsystem ist ein Reh oder ein Mensch ist da sehr gut zu erkennen.
Ausserdem verdiene ich an den Exponaten für Geld


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Zutrück zum Thema.
> Die Politiker wissen doch das der Grssteil der Bevölkerung intelligenter sind und auch besser ausgebildet als Sie.
> Meinen die wirklich das die uns andauernd für blöd verkaufen können?



Die Praxis gibt ihnen leider Recht!


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *trinitaucher*
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher sicher, das sind gute Dinge. Aber es sind zumeist Sachen, die ursprünglich für andere Zwecke entwicklet wurden und nur auf's Auto adaptiert werden.
Und da die Technik immer einfacher und günstiger herzustellen ist, ist es eher ein logischer Schritt, dass sowas ins Auto einfließt.

Aber das sind keine Innovationen, die die große Masse braucht (außer vielleicht HUD + Infrarot + Einschlafwarner).
Viel wichtiger is doch, dass man auf Dauer unabhängig(er) vom Öl wird.
Aber die jetzige Motorentechnologie, die faktisch auf dem Stand von vor 10 Jahren ist (nur zwischenzeitlich "optimiert" wurde), hat nichts zu bieten. Weswegen muss nen 5er BMW undbedingt >210 km/h machen ? Nur, weil die Kokurrenz es auch kann. Aber wenn jemand sagen könnte: "Hey, unser 5er macht zwar nur 195, dafür verbraucht er aber nur 5 Liter" .... DAS wäre mal ne Innovation!
Oder wenn der 5er plötzich serienmäßig mit Autogas fährt, ... man könnte sooo vieles aufzählen.
Aber wie gesagt, solange man noch mit alter Technologie richtig viel Geld machen kann, und nur mit wenigen zusätzlichen Features und mittlerweile unsinnigen Entertainment-Quatsch die Kunden begeistern kann .... bloß nichts neues entwickeln!


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Weswegen muss nen 5er BMW undbedingt >210 km/h machen ?


Weil's Spaß macht?


----------



## nade (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wieso das? BMW hat gleich 4 Dreilitermotoren:
> - 3,0 Liter Diesel
> - 3,0 Liter Benziner
> - beide nochmal mit Twin Turbo
> ...


<-- Ganz getreu dem Motto... Ich bin auch für ein  3Liter Auto...nein nicht beim Verbrauch sondern beim Hubraum.:twisted: 



			
				trinitaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wähle sicherlich nicht grün... ich bin für "logische" Politik
> 
> Ich sehe aber eine gaaaanz froße Chance für die Industriezweige für umweltfreundliche Innovationen. Hier liegt für die kommenden Jahrzehnte der Schlüssel zum Erfolgt. Leider muss man die (Auto)Industrie hierzu zwingen, da es in allererster Linie natürlich irgendwo Geld kostet. Dies sollte sich aber durch spätere Technologieführerschaft rentieren.
> ... werden gewisse "Druckmittel" jedoch weiterhin verhindert, wird daraus wohl nichts... ich werde dann wohl wegen der fehlenden Arbeitsplätze bald auswandern müssen
> ...


<-- Mein Reden. Nur bis die Konzerne ihre Geldgier ausgeschlafen haben wird in Deutschland die Technik nur noch für Unsummen eingekauft werden können. Zudem ist auch Rapsöl mit einem "kleinen" eingriff in die Spritzufuhr in einem Diesel fahrbar. Was könnte da in Deutschland wieder die Landwirtschaft aufblühen... überall Blüht der Raps.^^
Nur wird unsere Politikerschaft wohl kaum ihre Geldgeber (Nebeneinkünfte in Vorständen) verraten und da was vorschreiben was gegen die Gewinnmaximierung ist.


			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Unregistrierter gast Beitrag anzeigen
> Hmmm..
> 
> ...


<-- Also zu den Otto-Motoren selber ja die laufen zuverlässig und sind günstig in der Herstellung, aber der Wirkungsgrad ist schlechter als wie bei einem KVG und die haben schon bis zu 13W Verlustleistung auf 58W Leuchtstoffröhre.
Solange an dem Wirkungsgrad nichts geändert wird wird wohl auch kaum das "Downsizing" mehr bringen als 170PS aus 1.2 oder 1.4L durch Kunstgriff mit Kompressor + Turbolader. Ja ok bei spaarsamer Fahrweise ist da gerne mal mit 5l auszukommen, aber wehe wenn man die 170PS "anfordert" dann sind ruck zuck die 12l im Verbrauch wieder da.Selber schon vor ewigkeit gehört wo einer sagte also schön und gut Golf4 1,6l Hubraum 100Ps... normal gefahren 7l ... rabiat gefahren gleich bis zu 12l. Wo ist hier effektiv der Wirkungsgrad gesteigert 
Ganz getreu dem Motto... Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch *noch*mehr Hubraum.
Und zum eigentlichen Tempolimit dann würden Motoren mit 1,0L Hubraum für "normale" Autos und 1,6-2,0l für Transporter ja ausreichen, weil dann das Getriebe so "kurz" gehalten werden, das alles zu Drehmoment auf die Räder gebracht werden könnte. Das würde wiederrum bei "schonender" Fahrweise wiederrum wenig Drehzahl vom Motor brauchen, und der dann weniger Benzin "verheizen" und somit der Verbrauch (möglicherweise) auf 3L gesenkt werden.
Da aber unsere Politiker nicht ihre "Nebeneinkünfte" bei der Autoindustrie und bei Energiekonzernen verlieren wollen, wird Deutschland wohl weiterhin die _Insel ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung_ bleiben.
Außerdem hatte nicht eine Studie aufgezeigt das in Deutschland eh eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit unter 120Kmh ist? Irgentwo auch klar, überall stehen 100er... 130ger... 80!ger Schilder rum und das sogar auf der Autobahn. Von den Baustellen mal abgesehen, da sind teils sogar schon 60ger Schilder drin aufgestellt.
Und zu den Technologien die in Öl+Autolobby´s Schubladen verschwunden sind, da liegen schon teilweise Entwicklungen aus den 70ger Jahren, unter anderem auch durch Gewaltandrohung einkassierte. Das mit dem "Müllverbrenner" war glaub auch eine Entwicklung aus der Ölkriesenzeit.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

oh wie schön, dass ich nicht alleine dastehen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Weil's Spaß macht?


Ich weiß nicht recht. Also ich habe wenig Spaß dabei mit über 210 über die Autobahn zu brettern. Auf das Gefühl, wenn ein LKW dann plötzlich nach links zieht kann ich verzichten. Und wie schnell so eine Kiste dann näher kommt und die Geschwindigkeit trotz Vollbremsung nur langsam abnimmt gehört auch nicht zu den Dingen, die ich dauernd haben muss. Nachdem dies ein paarmal passiert ist, fahre ich auf ankommen, nicht auf Sieg. Aber mach Du erst mal deinen Führerschein und probier das selber aus. Ürbigens: In Frankreich dürfen die Neulinge das erste Jahr nur 90 km/h fahren. Wäre doch bei uns auch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> In Frankreich dürfen die Neulinge das erste Jahr nur 90 km/h fahren. Wäre doch bei uns auch nicht schlecht, oder?


Wäre katastrophal... :twisted:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wäre katastrophal... :twisted:


Dafür überleben mehr Neulinge das erste Jahr. Ist doch auch was. Oder wie war das: Wer bremst verliert, wer nicht bremst ist tot.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Mal nen Beispiel, weswegen niemand Autos braucht, die >200 km/h fahren:

Mein Vater fährt nen 5er, der braucht auf Landstraße/Innerstädtisch 8,5 bis 9 Liter.
Dann auf der Autobahn:
nach ca 2 Stunden Fahrt steht der Durchschnittsverbrauch plötzlich bei 13 Liter (oder sogar mal mehr). Und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ? => 110 km/h, trotz des öfteren >200 km/h und gefühlten 160er Durchschnitts ??
Weshalb ? Andauerndes Beschleunigen und Bremsen wegen LKWs, Sonntagsfahrern, Baustellen usw.

Also: Doch gleich nen Limit bei 130 und gut is !!!!


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Dann auf der Autobahn:
> nach ca 2 Stunden Fahrt steht der Durchschnittsverbrauch plötzlich bei 13 Liter (oder sogar mal mehr).


Will ja nicht wissen wie er fährt, aber 'en 530d braucht auf der Autobahn "nur" zwischen 7 und 8 Litern.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> 530d


520 (nicht "d"), Baujahr '97, Daten (Erinnerung) von meiner Fahrt aufer A2 Hannover->Berlin im Herbst letzten Jahres. Mitten inner Woche, viele LKWs, mehrere Baustellen.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Fakt ist doch, dass man solch hohe Geschwindigkeiten praktisch nicht benötigt, daher ein Tempolimit durchaus ok wäre. Dann wäre man erst garnicht dazu verleitet, das Pedal durchzutreten.


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> 520 (nicht "d"), Baujahr '97, Daten (Erinnerung) von meiner Fahrt aufer A2 Hannover->Berlin im Herbst letzten Jahres. Mitten inner Woche, viele LKWs, mehrere Baustellen.


Na siehste, dann ging die Entwicklung ja doch weiter.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Na siehste, dann ging die Entwicklung ja doch weiter.


Na toll, Dieselmaschine und spritsparende Fahrweise is ja nicht neu.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Na siehste, dann ging die Entwicklung ja doch weiter.


Schon, aber dann auch d mit d und i mit i vergleichen!


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Schon, aber dann auch d mit d und i mit i vergleichen!


Ich dachte man redet hier von Alternativen. Und der d ist eben eine Alternative zum i. Das Wasserstoffauto wird dann vllt. w heißen und eine Alternative zum d sein.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Siehste! Wenn ne Gesetzgebung für Tempolimit, Spritverbrauch und CO2-Ausstoß da wäre, würd's vielleicht als ersten Schritt nur noch "d" geben.
Und viele neue Arbeitsplätze, weil die deutschen Autobauer plötzlich wie teufel entwicklen müssten!

... denn wenig Spritverbrauch, wenig CO2 und weniger Tempo können andere Marken viel besser :-D


----------



## Raydien (4 Februar 2007)

Was man nicht vergessen darf wenn wir ein Tempolimit einführen geht der Lebensstandart -- Lebensluxus? herunter.

das klingt ja erstmal nicht so schlimm, Aber warum sind deutsche Autos so gut? Seit ihr schonmal mit ner Französichen Karre 180 gefahren? ich denke da immer die Welt geht unter .. alles am klappern usw. wärend nen BMW bei 180 ruhig ist.

Ich denke wenn wir Tempolimit einführen werden wir in spät. 2-3 Generationen nicht mehr so gute Autos bauen können. Da einfach das Gefühl bei den Entwicklern fehlt mit 250 Sachen zu brettern.


Mal ne Zukunfts ökologischer Traum der nicht zu realiesieren ist:

Wasserstoff gewinnt man aus Wasser,  Wüste gepflastert mit Solarzellen die die Maschinen antreiben den Wasserstoff gewinnen.

Wasserstoff dann wegpumpen nach deutschlan, das du nacher wieder im Auto verbrennst.

Das wäre sauber.


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> Was man nicht vergessen darf wenn wir ein Tempolimit einführen geht der Lebensstandart -- Lebensluxus? herunter.


Haben die USA nicht auch ein Tempolimit ?
Es ist und bleibt ein "Schwanzvergleich". Wieso sollte man auf Komfort der deutschen Autos verzichten, wenn man 130 fährt ? Dann merkt man förmlich gar nicht, dass man fährt... is doch toll!


So... * ENDSPIEL !!!!!! *


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ich dachte man redet hier von Alternativen. Und der d ist eben eine Alternative zum i. Das Wasserstoffauto wird dann vllt. w heißen und eine Alternative zum d sein.


Richtig, aber das nicht als technologischen Fortschritt verkaufen, dass ein heutiger d weniger braucht als ein 10 Jahre alter i. Dann schon den 10 Jahre alten d mit dem heutigen d bzw. den 10 Jaher alte i mit dem heutigen i vergleichen. 
Der Fortschritt ist nicht wirklich im Verbrauch zu sehen. Im Komfort, in der Sicherheit, in der Leistung, in der Spitzengeschwindigkeit wurde wesentlich mehr getan.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ich dachte man redet hier von Alternativen. Und der d ist eben eine Alternative zum i.



Bei dem vielen Diesel müssen wird dann alle am Feinstaub sterben, und die Kinderlein kriegen alle Pseudo-Krupp.
Das ist doch auch nix !

P.S: Spaß machts erst ab 270.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

@ug:
wer ist ulrike? "Wir wolln unserer Ulrike wieder hamm !"


----------



## seeba (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Bei dem vielen Diesel müssen wird dann alle am Feinstaub sterben, und die Kinderlein kriegen alle Pseudo-Krupp.
> Das ist doch auch nix !
> 
> P.S: Spaß machts erst ab 270.


Und weswegen gibt's bei BMW serienmässig in allen Baureihen Rußpartikelfilter?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Bei dem vielen Diesel müssen wird dann alle am Feinstaub sterben, und die Kinderlein kriegen alle Pseudo-Krupp.
> Das ist doch auch nix !
> 
> P.S: Spaß machts erst ab 270.


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kam so etwas bei der DPF-Diskussion auch schon auf. Dort hies es dann allerdings, dass nur einige wenige Prozente des Feinstaubs von den heutigen (= modernen) Dieseln mit DPF kommen. Aber trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @ug:
> wer ist ulrike? "Wir wolln unserer Ulrike wieder hamm !"



Wie alt bist du ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Und weswegen gibt's bei BMW serienmässig in allen Baureihen Rußpartikelfilter?




Na, die BMW sind für mich Ludenkarren.

Leute, die protzen wollen und wo die Knete nicht für n Chrysler ericht.
:twisted:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du ?


Rund 15 Monate älter als Du.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Februar 2007)

Ulrike M.?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ulrike M.?




Klar. Und der Andi.


----------



## nade (4 Februar 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> Was man nicht vergessen darf wenn wir ein Tempolimit einführen geht der Lebensstandart -- Lebensluxus? herunter.
> 
> das klingt ja erstmal nicht so schlimm, Aber warum sind deutsche Autos so gut? Seit ihr schonmal mit ner Französichen Karre 180 gefahren? ich denke da immer die Welt geht unter .. alles am klappern usw. wärend nen BMW bei 180 ruhig ist.
> 
> ...



Ja hab ich. Nur dazu ist zu sagen für mit 180 oder gar an die 200 über die Autobahn brettern muß es schon spät oder früh wie mans nimmt am Wochenende in der nacht sein.
Und runterbremsen und wieder Beschleunigen machts auch nicht nur.Schöne gediegene 130-140 und einmal die selbe Strecke mit 180-200 macht dann je nach Diesel gleich einmal 0,5l mehr aus.
Es ist zwar schön mal mit 200+ über die Piste zu bügeln, aber auch auf dauer stressig.
Halt wie schon geschrieben... "Elefantenrennen" die meinen ach ich zieh grad raus und überhole, der hinter mir hat ja Bremsen und wenn er im Aufliger bappt tut mir ja nicht weh. Oder die Sonntagsschleicher mit ihren "dicken" 530d oder A4-A8 mit 3l V6 TDI Quadro oder sonst einem leistungsstarken Aggregat die meinen 80Kmh auf der linken Spur sind schnell genug... da auf der linken Spur es schöner ist mal einfach da weitergefahren obwohl niemand weit und breit wo überholt werden kann in Sichtweite ist.
Also wenn 300Ps dann aber auf Beschleunigung ausgelegt. Ralleystil macht sowieso mehr spaß.:twisted:


----------



## andre (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> *Klar*. Und der Andi.


 
Naja, den bekommst du ja scheinbar bald wieder 

Aber mal im Ernst, es gab doch schon genug Tests mit unterschiedlichen Fahrweisen, die bewiesen haben, das man mit einer moderaten, vorausschauenden Fahrweise fast so schnell sein ziel erreicht, wie ein gestresster Raser. Eigentlich haben wir ja schon fast ein Tempolimit auf den Autobahnen. Wann kann man schon einmal das Potenzial seines Wagens ausgiebig für eine längere Strecke testen. Also ich wär für eine Einführung eines generellen Tempolimit auf den Autobahnen. Um uns herum funktioniert das doch auch und garnicht schlecht.
Gruß Andre


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Februar 2007)

Der für die Zukunft sinnvolle Ansatz müsste eine begriffliche Neudefinition sein in Betracht auf die Art, wie ein Auto zu bewerten ist.

Heute schaut man zumeist auf:
- Leistung
- Beschleunigung
- Spritverbraucht
- Höchstgeschwindigkeit
usw.

Warum ist denn ein "tolles" Auto , bzw. "Traumauto" der Zukunft nicht definiert durch
- Treibstoffart und -Verbrauch
- CO2-Emissionen/Schadstoffausstoß
- Luft- und Rollwiderstand und Gewicht
sowie Energieeffizienz für die nutzbaren Bereiche: Stadtverkehr (kurze Zyklen Beschleunigung+Bremsen, 0...60 km/h), Überland (wenig Beschleunigen/Bremsen, 60...100 km/h), Autobahn (lange Phasen mit Tempodurchschnitt 100 km/h).
Mal so als Beispiel.

Aber solange "Vorsprung durch Technik" von den Herstellern immer nur bedeutet, größer, schneller, mehr PS, mehr Schnickschnack, wird auf dem Gebiet auch nichts passieren.
Die "großen" deutsche Hersteller wissen aber nur allzu gut, dass sie zB auf dem Markt der Kleinwagen, die jetzt schon die von der EU geforderten Grenzwerte einhalten, nichts entgegenzusetzen haben und in vergleichbaren Wagenklassen oft in Bezug auf CO2-Ausstoß und Energieeffizienz das Nachsehen haben.

Was wäre ein Twingo mit dem Komfort einer E-Klasse


----------



## HeizDuese (4 Februar 2007)

Ich bin für eine vierte Fahrspur, damit ich die Links- und Mittelspurfahrer überholen kann   


Spaß bei Seite - von mir aus kann es ein Tempolimit geben- macht aber nur Sinn, wenn's gescheit kontrolliert wird- aber hier in Deutschland kann man mit dem Auto ja so ziemlich alles machen (Mittelspurfahrer, Linksfahrer, Blinkmuffel)... vielleicht sollte man die Verkehrsregeln auch ganz abschaffen - keiner muss mehr für einen Fahrspurwechsel blinken, man darf auf einer Farhrbahn fahren wo man will, auch auf der Fahrbahnmarkierung.... 

Ich hab's drangegeben, dass das noch mal was wird, in Deutschland - also allen weiterhon eine gute Fahrt!


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Mal nen Beispiel, weswegen niemand Autos braucht, die >200 km/h fahren:
> 
> Mein Vater fährt nen 5er, der braucht auf Landstraße/Innerstädtisch 8,5 bis 9 Liter.
> Dann auf der Autobahn:
> ...


 

Hatte letztes Jahr noch einen Mercedes. Der hat 14 Liter im Normalbetrieb geschlcukt. Jetzt einen sparsamen VW Caddy mmit allen extras hab.
Vorher war ich Schwarm der bösen Mädchen vor der Disco, nun schwarm der alleienrziehenden Mütter vorm Lidl


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2007)

Währe es nicht sinvoller mal einige Strassen zu überprüfen.
Was ich Täglich bemerke ist auf unseren Bundesstrasen.
Teils 30-50 KM Stau.
Enrom was da an Sprit Tag für Tag verloren geht.
Ich frag mich immer das es bisher noch niemand aufgefallen ist was für eine Arbeitskraft da täglich im Stau verloren geht.

Besonders fällt es mir halt um München auf. Keine Sau will in München wohnen, aber jeder dort arbeiten.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Vorher war ich Schwarm der bösen Mädchen vor der Disco, nun schwarm der alleienrziehenden Mütter vorm Lidl



WAS?
Ich dachet, der zotos sei schwanger von dir, und du treibst dich mit alleinerziehenden Müttern vorm Lidl rum ?

SCHÄM DICH!


----------



## kiestumpe (5 Februar 2007)

Mein zukünftiger Beitrag zum Klimaschutz:


www.loremo.com

hth


----------

